# Jalousiesteuerung



## Cloud01 (28 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Steh mir momentan selber im Weg, evtl. kann jemand von euch helfen.
Ich möchte mit einer SPS einen KNX Jalousieaktor ansteuern, der Jalousieaktor steuert UP/DOWn über einen ein Bit Wert (UP =  false / Down =  true), hat nun jemand einen Vorschlag wie ich diesen Wert mit je einem Auf bit und einem AB bit ansteuere?


----------



## sewo (28 Juli 2021)

Hi,
die 753-646 Klemme an der Wago vorhanden?

Gruß


----------



## Cloud01 (28 Juli 2021)

Nein läuft alles über den Bus, sprich ich möchte die Jalousie von einer Visio und von einem Taster der direkt über das KNX steuern.


----------



## GLT (28 Juli 2021)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mit einer SPS einen KNX Jalousieaktor ansteuern,





Cloud01 schrieb:


> Nein läuft alles über den Bus, sprich ich möchte die Jalousie von einer Visio und von einem Taster der direkt über das KNX steuern.


Welche SPS?
Welche Visu?
KNX-Protokollstack und/oder entsprechendes Anbindungsmodul vorhanden?
Evtl. brauchbares OS vorhanden für z.B. Node Red?


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juli 2021)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> ... der Jalousieaktor steuert UP/DOWn über einen ein Bit Wert (UP =  false / Down =  true), hat nun jemand einen Vorschlag wie ich diesen Wert mit je einem Auf bit und einem AB bit ansteuere?


Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Wenn das eine Bit die Richtung angibt, muss es doch auch noch ein Bit geben, das aussagt, ob bzw. wann überhaupt gefahren werden soll?


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Juli 2021)

Ich denke nicht ... es wird solange UP gefahren bis die Jalousie oben ist. Die Software muss dann so gestaltet werden, dass über einen "Timeout" abgeschaltet wird. Der Antrieb hat ja seine "Fahrwegs-Endschalter" ...


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juli 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht ... es wird solange UP gefahren bis die Jalousie oben ist. Die Software muss dann so gestaltet werden, dass über einen "Timeout" abgeschaltet wird. Der Antrieb hat ja seine "Fahrwegs-Endschalter" ...


Aber womit kann der Timeout dann abschalten? Das müsste doch so ein Bit sein, das sagt fahren bzw. nicht fahren.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Juli 2021)

Ich verstehe deinen Ansatz hier nicht ...
Die Jalousie wird ja nunmal von irgendetwas gestartet - das entscheidet sie nicht selbst ...
Also nochmal :  das Richtungsbit ist auch gleichzeitig die Freigabe ...


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juli 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deinen Ansatz hier nicht ...
> Die Jalousie wird ja nunmal von irgendetwas gestartet - das entscheidet sie nicht selbst ...
> Also nochmal :  das Richtungsbit ist auch gleichzeitig die Freigabe ...


Das verstehe ich nun wiederum nicht. 1 Bit kann eines von zwei Zuständen annehmen.
 Wie soll man damit die 3 Zustände codieren ...
1. nicht fahren
2. aufwärts fahren
3. abwärts fahren

Ich habe #1 so verstanden, dass ...
- es 1 Bit gibt für 'aufwärts fahren' (bzw. nichts tun bei FALSE) und
- es 1 Bit gibt für 'abwärts fahren' (bzw. nichts tun bei FALSE).
Diese beiden Bits sollen nun auf 1 Bit einer Schnittstelle umgesetzt werden, das ausschliesslich die Richtung beinhaltet und keinerlei Aussage über 'Freigabe' oder wie auch immer man diese Info betiteln mag.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Juli 2021)

Na ... ganz einfach :
4 Takt-Schaltung :
Takt 0 = aus
Takt 1 = senken
Takt 2 = aus
Takt 3 = heben
Takt 4 = aus = Takt 0

Das Durchtakten kannst du über einen Taster machen - z.B. mit einem Zähler dahinter ...
Ich denke, dass es so gemeint ist / war ...


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juli 2021)

4 Takt-Schaltung mit einem einzigen Bit?


Cloud01 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mit einer SPS einen KNX Jalousieaktor ansteuern, der Jalousieaktor steuert UP/DOWn über einen ein Bit Wert (UP =  false / Down =  true), ...


Hast Du deshalb vorsichtshalber 2-mal 'senken' in Deiner Tabelle geschrieben?  

Ich glaube, wir müssen jetzt erst mal pausieren, damit sich der OP auch mal äussern kann ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Juli 2021)

... korrigiert ...


----------



## hucki (28 Juli 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Wenn das eine Bit die Richtung angibt, muss es doch auch noch ein Bit geben, das aussagt, ob bzw. wann überhaupt gefahren werden soll?


@Heinileini,
KNX ist keine zentrale SPS sondern ein dezentrales Bus-System.
Es werden Telegramme versendet und auf diese reagiert.


Beispiel Jalusie: Die Gruppenadresse 1/1/1 ist beispielsweise als 1-Bit-Befehl parametriert und soll als "Jalusie fahren" (Langzeit) genutzt werden.

Betätigt man an einem Sender (Tastsensor) die Taste für AUF, wird ein Telegramm mit der Adresse 1/1/1 und dem Zustand 1 auf den Bus gesendet.
Wenn ein Empfänger (Aktor) auf diese Adresse parametriert ist und dieses Telegramm empfängt, führt er daraufhin das AUF-Fahren aus.
Wie lange, steht in seinem Parametersatz.

Wenn man jetzt an einem Sender (Tastsensor) die Taste für AB betätigt, wird ein Telegramm mit der Adresse 1/1/1 und dem Zustand 0 auf den Bus gesendet.
Wenn ein Empfänger (Aktor) auf diese Adresse parametriert ist und dieses Telegramm empfängt, führt er daraufhin das AB-Fahren aus.
Wie lange, steht in seinem Parametersatz.

Wenn man jetzt an einem Sender (Tastsensor) die Taste für AB erneut betätigt, wird wieder ein Telegramm mit der Adresse 1/1/1 und dem Zustand 0 auf den Bus gesendet.
Wenn ein Empfänger (Aktor) auf diese Adresse parametriert ist und dieses Telegramm empfängt, führt er daraufhin das AB-Fahren (erneut) aus.
Wie lange, steht in seinem Parametersatz.

Wenn man jetzt an einem Sender (Tastsensor) die Taste für AB erneut betätigt, wird wieder ein Telegramm mit der Adresse 1/1/1 und dem Zustand 0 auf den Bus gesendet.
Wenn ein Empfänger (Aktor) auf diese Adresse parametriert ist und dieses Telegramm empfängt, führt er daraufhin das AB-Fahren (erneut) aus.
Wie lange, steht in seinem Parametersatz.

... usw. usf.

Die Gruppenadresse 1/1/2 kann man dann z.B. auch als 1-Bit-Befehl parametrieren und als "Jalusie verstellen" (Kurzzeit) nutzen.
Die Empfänger haben unterschiedliche Parameter für Lang- und Kurzfahren, z.B.:






PS:
Kann auch sein, dass die Bitbedeutung andersrum ist, also 0 AUF bedeutet und die 1 AB.
Darum muss man sich bei KNX normalerweise nicht selber kümmern.
(Und es ist auch möglich, das auf die Befehle nur reagiert wird, wenn beim Empfänger intern noch ein anderer Bitzustand für diese Adresse gespeichert ist. Letztendlich wird dieses Verhalten durch das geladene Applikationsprogramm des Empfängers bestimmt.)


Und damit es nicht zu einfach ist, kann man z.B. die obige Adresse 1/1/1 auf jeden beliebigen 1-Bit-Empfänger parametrieren, also z.B. auch auf eine Kurzzeit oder eine (Licht) Ein/Aus-Aktion.
Der Sender schickt einfach ein 1-Bit-Telegramm mit Adresse und Zustand los und erst der Empfänger macht eine wirkliche Aktion daraus, je nach dem auf welche Aktion diese Adresse bei ihm verknüpft wurde.

Hier mal ein Screenshot einer solchen (unsinnigen) Zuordnung der gleichen Adresse auf unterschiedliche Aktionen:




Sorry für den langen OT.
😁


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juli 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Sorry für den langen OT.
> 😁


Ganz im Gegenteil, hucki! Vielen Dank für das Ausholen und den Einblick für einen KNX-Laien!

Aha, also kann das eine Bit also auch dann eine "Flanke" aufweisen, wenn es durch ein Telegramm von 0 auf 0 bzw. von 1 auf 1 "geändert" wird, sozuagen.   
Die Art/Länge der Aktion wird also über Parameter gesteuert (die man ggfs auch definieren und an den Empfänger schicken müsste).
Und das Eintreffen des Telegramms sagt dem Empfänger, wann er womit beginnen muss.
So weit, so klar.

Dennoch bringt uns das bezüglich der Aufgabenstellung aus #1 nicht wirklich weiter. Was muss denn nun konkret auf der SenderSeite ausgegeben werden, damit das Telegramm mit dem entsprechenden Bit gefüllt und abgeschickt wird?


Cloud01 schrieb:


> ... Vorschlag wie ich diesen Wert mit je einem Auf bit und einem AB bit ansteuere?




```
U   BitAuf
S   BitAufAbImTelegramm
U   BitAb
R   BitAufAbImTelegramm
O   BitAuf
O   BitAb
=   SendeTelegramm
```
?


----------



## hucki (28 Juli 2021)

Intern hast Du beim Sensor natürlich trotzdem Recht:
Es gibt 2 Taster (Auf/Ab, also "2 Bits") und das Applikationsprogramm macht aus deren Betätigung das entsprechende 1-Bit-Telegramm mit zugehöriger Adresse für den Bus.

Bei den Standard-KNX-Bauteilen muss man dafür aber keinen Code schreiben, nur die Applikation laden und entsprechend parametrieren.
Sprich, man bekommt diese 2 separaten internen Bits nicht zu Gesicht.



Die eigentliche Frage ist (für mich) daher, welche Art Visu er nutzt bzw. nutzen will?
Muss er beim Parametrieren dieser (PC?) Visu z.B. die Button erstellen und dort bei diesen nur Adresse und Bitwert (bzw. Laufrichtung) für den Bus angeben und das Visu-Programm kümmert sich um die internen Sachen.
Oder hängt eine SPS zwischen (Panel) Visu und Busankopplung und er muss sich um die "internen Bits" dieser Button selbst kümmern und diese vom Panel bis zur Busübergabe/Telegrammerzeugung bringen?

Diesem Post nach:


Cloud01 schrieb:


> Nein läuft alles über den Bus, sprich ich möchte die Jalousie von einer Visio und von einem Taster der direkt über das KNX steuern.


vermutlich eher Ersteres.

Und deshalb sicher auch die Nachfrage von GLT nach den Daten, die lt. Forumsregeln eigentlich schon in den Eröffnungspost gehören.


----------



## GLT (29 Juli 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Betätigt man an einem Sender (Tastsensor) die Taste für AUF, wird ein Telegramm mit der Adresse 1/1/1 und dem Zustand 1 auf den Bus gesendet.


In der Regel andersrum
1 für AB-Fahrt
0 für AUF-Fahrt


hucki schrieb:


> Die Gruppenadresse 1/1/2 kann man dann z.B. auch als 1-Bit-Befehl parametrieren und als "Jalusie verstellen" (Kurzzeit) nutzen.


Kurzzeittelegramme benutzt man üblicherweise sowohl bei Rollläden, als auch bei Jalousien.
Ein Kurzzeittelegramm führt bei aktuellem Fahrbetrieb zu eine STOP des Behanges - egal, ob hier eine 1 oder eine 0 kommt.

Mit dem Kurzzeitbetrieb kann man dann (0/1->auf/ab) entweder den Behang stückenweise hoch/runterfahren u. speziell bei Jalousien die Lamellen verstellen.



hucki schrieb:


> Und damit es nicht zu einfach ist, kann man z.B. die obige Adresse 1/1/1 auf jeden beliebigen 1-Bit-Empfänger parametrieren, also z.B. auch auf eine Kurzzeit oder eine (Licht) Ein/Aus-Aktion.


So ein Konstrukt kann man durchaus sinnig einsetzen, wenn man z.B. eine Leinwand abfahren lässt u. automatisch den Beamer aktivieren will - und vice versa


----------



## hucki (29 Juli 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> In der Regel andersrum
> 1 für AB-Fahrt
> 0 für AUF-Fahrt





hucki schrieb:


> ...
> PS:
> Kann auch sein, dass die Bitbedeutung andersrum ist, also 0 AUF bedeutet und die 1 AB.
> Darum muss man sich bei KNX normalerweise nicht selber kümmern.


Das merk' ich mir nie ...
 😁


----------

